# Took a Stab at Creating a Web Page Today....



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Used Weebly and got my domain name (which I was VERY surprised was available) from godaddy.

Still finding typos and misspellings, still a work in progress....

https://www.firstqualityhay.com


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

leeave96 said:


> Used Weebly and got my domain name (which I was VERY surprised was available) from godaddy.
> 
> Still finding typos and misspellings, still a work in progress....
> 
> https://www.firstqualityhay.com


You need to do a video of cutting hayfields with your scythe.....to show us how to do it and make those nice windrows. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I was going to do my own but never seemed to find the time and I'm not much of a computor guru.Found a local gal that did a real nice job pretty reasonable.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Vol said:


> You need to do a video of cutting hayfields with your scythe.....to show us how to do it and make those nice windrows.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Funny thing is - my daughter took that photo and I took one of her, identical, except her in my place. I sent the pic of my daughter holding that mowing scythe (which was used by my great grandfather to cut those same fields) to my mom and she showed it to her senior friends. Several were AMAZED that a 16 year old girl had cut that whole field with a mowing scythe. My mom never told them different.... ????


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I had a hay website once. It was ok, but a hassle to update. Now I use a facebook business page. Much easier to update from anywhere.


----------

